# Use for cutoffs



## Bluestingray (Jul 28, 2012)

If i boil my wood cutoffs in a still, would I be the next Jack Danials? 

Hmmmm, we'll shiiieet! I got ebony pecan and skeet, huisache too and I got pristine Rio Grande River water too 

I cant wait for da binge!


----------



## Patrude (Jul 29, 2012)

:dash2::dash2::dash2: Just asking, is there any chance of getting a reallu dark peice 4/4 by 4 1/2" wide around 20" long. I've been asked to make a cribbage board for my Son's squadron serving in the desert. They asked about black ebony or African blackwood, but I found those to be priced out of my reach. Thanks for checking


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 30, 2012)

Patrude said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: Just asking, is there any chance of getting a reallu dark peice 4/4 by 4 1/2" wide around 20" long. I've been asked to make a cribbage board for my Son's squadron serving in the desert. They asked about black ebony or African blackwood, but I found those to be priced out of my reach. Thanks for checking



Let me search around a daylight. wanna make bookmatch with cool figure?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 30, 2012)

Last time I was down on the Rio Grande, I could step across it, into Mexico...

Wasn't much water in it!

p


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 30, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Last time I was down on the Rio Grande, I could step across it, into Mexico...
> 
> Wasn't much water in it!
> 
> p



That must of been after prohibition.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 30, 2012)

Bluestingray said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > :dash2::dash2::dash2: Just asking, is there any chance of getting a reallu dark peice 4/4 by 4 1/2" wide around 20" long. I've been asked to make a cribbage board for my Son's squadron serving in the desert. They asked about black ebony or African blackwood, but I found those to be priced out of my reach. Thanks for checking
> ...


 thats a option I hadnt thought of, it sounds like a good idea. might need a proud 4/4 for sanding after glue up. Thanks


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 30, 2012)

Patrude said:


> Bluestingray said:
> 
> 
> > Patrude said:
> ...



I posted a flitch on the Ebony thread. I think #4 or #5 from left will work. The whole slab if you like or I can cut a 20" piece. For a BM I'll have to split a log and dull some blade but i can have it later today, hopefully, never know whats inside log.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 30, 2012)

Bluestingray said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > Bluestingray said:
> ...


----------



## Patrude (Jul 30, 2012)

Bluestingray said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > Bluestingray said:
> ...


 Ok, I did see flitches, but wasnt sure if I was looking at the right ones. Anyway, the darker the better. Whats the thickness in the ones posted, sorry I didnt get back sooner, been with my Great Grandson and lovin every minute. thanks


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 30, 2012)

Patrude said:


> Bluestingray said:
> 
> 
> > Patrude said:
> ...



They are 1" . This ebony is not black at all. After it dries or finishes its a brown color with slightly lighter brown streaks.

both 4 and 5 will work, just depends on if you want yellow backing or a solid heartwood piece. Again i was thinking, you can glue a mesquite back on the ebony for two color board. How ever you want to do it is fine. Email your son and ask um.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 31, 2012)

Bluestingray said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > Bluestingray said:
> ...



I sent him a e-m, lets see what they think. For my thinking, I like what you suggested to bookmatch will let you know what I find out thanks


----------

